# Hindi: math(s) -- plus, minus, etc



## amiramir

Hello,

What are the day to day word people use for easy math?

For example:
- Two plus three is five.
- Eight minus two is six.
- Five times three is fifteen.
- Sixteen divided by four is four.

In the same vein: is "I'm going to count to ten"
- Main das tak ginnevaalaa huN, or:
- Main das tak gintii karnevaalaa huN;
- or something else

I thought about it the other days and I had no idea how to say the above.

Many thanks
aa


----------



## Asad Zaidi

Assuming that the everyday usage for math calculations is the same for Hindi and Urdu, here’s how you’ll say them: 

1) dou *jama *teen, _panch_.
2) aath *kam*(pronounced cum) dou, chhay.
3)paanch *zarbé*(zarbay) teen, pandrah.
4) I am confused with how division will be said; perhaps: sola batta chaar, chaar.


----------



## Maharaj

Now a days you will be most likely to hear plus, minus for + and -.
For 2x3 we say दो गुणा तीन or as we say when learning tables by heart दो तिया छह.
For 2/3 we say दो बटा/बटे तीन


----------



## Maharaj

"I'm going to count to ten" के आपके दोनों प्रयास सही हैं हालांकि पहले वाला लोग ज़्यादा प्रयोग करते हैं।


----------



## desi4life

I've heard the following:

do *joR/jamaa *tiin, paanch
aaTh *ghaTaa *do, chheh
paanch *gunaa *tiin, pandrah
solah *bhaag *chaar, chaar


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> Hello,
> 
> What are the day to day word people use for easy math?
> 
> For example:
> - Two plus three is five.
> - Eight minus two is six.
> - Five times three is fifteen.
> - Sixteen divided by four is four.



- do aur/jamaa teen, paanch
- aaTh kam do, chhai
- paanch gunaa/guNRaa teen, pandrah (in tables, paanch tiyaa teen)
- solah bataa/bate chaar, chaar


----------



## littlepond

Asad Zaidi said:


> 3)paanch *zarbé*(zarbay) teen, pandrah.



No "zarbe" used in Hindi.


----------



## desi4life

littlepond said:


> - paanch gunaa/guNRaa teen, pandrah (in tables, paanch tiyaa teen)



Doesn't _tiyaa _mean x3? If so, it should be_ paanch tiyaa pandrah_.


----------



## littlepond

desi4life said:


> Doesn't _tiyaa _mean x3? If so, it should be_ paanch tiyaa pandrah_.



Yes, you're right; sorry, my bad. It should be "paanch tiyaa, pandrah", as "tiyaa" does mean x3.


----------



## amiramir

Thank you all for you very helpful responses. One follow up query pls:



Maharaj said:


> Now a days you will be most likely to hear plus, minus for + and -.
> For 2x3 we say दो गुणा तीन or as we say when learning tables by heart दो तिया छह.
> For 2/3 we say दो बटा/बटे तीन



When you say that people are more likely to use 'plus, minus,' etc., would they still be using hindi numbers, or will they use English numbers? I ask, because at least to me, do plus do, chaar sounds odd, but may be that's what people actually say?

Thanks


----------



## littlepond

^ Mostly English numbers in that case, though some do use Hindi numbers with "plus" and "minus". "Divide" is also common, but "multiply" not so much. "into" is of course common: like "five into three jaa fifteen" (the "jaa" here is "is"). "by" and "upon" are also common instead of "divide".


----------



## Maharaj

@amiramir good question that covers one usage where we say और for addition? So "how much is 2 plus 2" is "दो और दो कितने होते हैं" 
You must be knowing movie "dou aur dou panch"


----------



## amiramir

Hi-- just to expand this to basic word problems for a moment, please:


10 is 6 more than which number? My tortured translation was '10 kis number se 6 se zyaada hota hai?' That must be incorrect. 
Halves
What is half of 6? Aadha 6 kya hota hai? 
Break this into two halves. Honestly what flies out of my mouth here has nothing to do with aadha, but rather isko do baraabar hissoN meiN toR(or D, cant remember transliteraton) do. 


Thanks.


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> Hi-- just to expand this to basic word problems for a moment, please:
> 
> 
> 10 is 6 more than which number? My tortured translation was '10 kis number se 6 se zyaada hota hai?' That must be incorrect.
> dus kis nambar/sankhyaa se chhai z(y)aada/adhik hotaa hai.
> 
> Halves
> What is half of 6? Aadha 6 kya hota hai?
> 
> chhai kaa aadhaa kyaa hotaa haai?
> Break this into two halves. Honestly what flies out of my mouth here has nothing to do with aadha, but rather isko do baraabar hissoN meiN toR(or D, cant remember transliteraton) do.
> 
> is ko do hissoN meN toR/baaNT do // is ko do aadhe tukRoN meN kar do/baaNt do // is ke do barabar tukRe kar do.
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## aevynn

For "break this into two halves," you could also maybe try _isko aadhaa-aadhaa kar do_.


----------



## amiramir

Thank you both, very helpful, and I used all your suggestions this weeekend!

Last one: How would we say "count by two's, ten's etc." i.e. 2, 4 ,6,8, etc. ? Das se ginti karo? I've just made that up...


----------



## littlepond

amiramir said:


> Last one: How would we say "count by two's, ten's etc." i.e. 2, 4 ,6,8, etc. ? Das se ginti karo? I've just made that up...



do-do kar ke gino // do-do meN gino

(Btw, in post 14, it should have been "baraabar", not "barabar".)


----------



## littlepond

Qureshpor said:


> Would you say...
> 
> do paa'o se aadhaaa hotaa hai/bantaa hai?



I usually associate "paao" with weight or volume only, for example, 0.25 kg, 0.25 litre. But I guess that could work as well.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Asad Zaidi said:


> Assuming that the everyday usage for math calculations is the same for Hindi and Urdu, here’s how you’ll say them:
> 
> 1) dou *jama *teen, _panch_.
> 2) aath *kam*(pronounced cum) dou, chhay.
> 3)paanch *zarbé*(zarbay) teen, pandrah.
> 4) I am confused with how division will be said; perhaps: sola batta chaar, chaar.


BaTTaa and taqseem. Which is why multiplications and divisions are called zarbeiN-taqseem. Btw isn't it paanch zarb teen not zarbe?


----------

